# Where can I weigh a boat trailer?



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Not sure if this the right section, but I needed information for the Portage Lakes area. My friend just bought a bass boat in Florida and had the trailer weighed down there. When he brought it back home to Akron he went to get the plates for the trailer and they told him he needed it weighed again. He was planning on dropping the boat off at our house on West Reservoir but wasn't sure where he could weigh the trailer. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

phantom, I have heard that you can get trailers weigh at some of the recycling yards. they have some drive on scales for weighing trucks that come in. Don't quote me on that but you might want to call a few and check them out.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can get a trailer weighed at deerfield farms in deerfield. Its on 224 just west of the circle


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i don't know of anywhere back that way i am in the youngstown area. i took mine to route 80 going out towards hubbard truck stop there is a scale


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

Henry Bierce hardware just off the Tallmadge Circle. I had mine weighed there. Inexpensive and quick.!$


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

the concrete company across the street from the echeck in Medina off Marks Road


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I seccond Henry Bierce (Bierce Hardware) just off the Tallmadge Circle. I called the DMV regarding this a coupple years back and that is where they told me to go. If I remember correctly it was the only place they would accept the weight from.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hatville Elevator, the feed store in Hartville. They charge a fee now though.


----------

